# US Secret Key Event Announced



## Pikachu (Apr 10, 2009)

Read here on Serebii. As you all know, the Secret Key is the only to allow Rotom to change forms.

Discuss.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 10, 2009)

> Members who have read this thread : 1
> Pikachu


Wow, I'm the first person besides the original poster to see this.  Wasn't expecting that.

Anyway... I'm glad Nintendo's actually using the Wi-Fi Mystery Gift feature in Platinum, instead of leaving them out and only doing the annoying Toys 'R' Us events that I'm never able to go to.  Hopefully they keep this up for the Darkrai/Shaymin/Arceus events (and possibly others?) later.


----------



## Diz (Apr 10, 2009)

YES!! They finally remembered that feature! And, ROTOM!!!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha YES.

I'll be able to actually get this one 8D


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 10, 2009)

All I could say was hooray when I read the news. That's the final key to my new competitive team.


----------



## Minkow (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn I need to get Wi-Fi FAST.


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 14, 2009)

No... I don't have WiFi compatible with the game. I wish I could just use my DSi's WiFi... Also, I don't have Platinum. :sad:


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 15, 2009)

Right, they finally release an event up here (Canada) and I don't have Platinum...

And I wanted a Lawn Mower, too. :(

I'll just have to try and get it before the event.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh hey, they're doing it the same way they did it originally.


----------

